# New Ride



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Well My renegade finally left this last Saturday on her way to SC.  I was a sad to see her go, hopefully I will get to fish her again.  One last pic before I sent her off. 










Well onto the new ride.  She is a 95 Dolphin Super Skiff.  With a 2010 Mercury 40 4 stroke.










She is pretty beat up, but I picked her up for a song and a dance.  Some one tried to do a restoration, but I dont think they had any idea what they were doing.  They stripped the trim tabs and the poling tower and filled all of the holes with some type of glue.  Cut out the center console and added a removable live well up front and drilled a one inch hole in the side of the hull for the water lines.  Also they painted the hull but I'm not sure with what kind of paint, theres runs everywhere.  
Sounds bad but I was smitten. I couldn't find any soft spots and I figure I have about 3-400 bucks into the hull and trailer.  Maybe a few spider cracks in the floor but the hull and transom are sound.  So here is my plan let me know what you guys think.....
I want to sell the motor and repower but I cant decide between a new Etec 60 or Suzuki 60 or I think my favorite option a fairly newer yamaha 90 2 stroke.  ( Every super skiff I have been in with a 90 has been interesting to say the least) 
I want to take the hull to either Islamarine or Young boats or some other refurb shop (suggestions) and have it stripped, painted, console installed and rewired.   

What do you guys think a 2009 purchased in 2010 Merc 40 4 stroke tiller with TNT electric start, battery and prop are worth.  The warranty is still valid for 2 years.

One last pic if only I could have kept both.....


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice! I talked to that guy about that boat. The motor is worth more than he was asking ;D


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice, I have a 1990 Superskiff and my hull is in fairly good condition. No soft spots or major issues but she does have the occassional scrapes and oyster rash from 20 years of used. But for a 20 year hull i think my hull still have many more years of hard used left in her. I have a 70HP yamaha 2 stroke and she goes about 35 max with me in it solo at 5600 RMP's. Crusing i normally get about 25MPH at 43 RPM's i'm no speed queen and just like to enjoy being on the water and don't need to stress the motor more than i have too. I think with a 90yamaha it would be too much weight back there but try it and see how it goes. 

So my question is why did you go from a Renegade (5" draft with 4 degree of deadrise) to a Super skiff (8" draft with 18 degree's of deadrise)? Was it for smoother ride, better rough water handing? I'm trying to do the opposite if i have the opportunity and if I don't have to move. I want to go from a super skiff to a renegade, your opinion on your switch might give me and insight on how the renegade handles.

thanks


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I liked the renegade a lot.  But I was tired of it and I wanted something new also I have a LOT of school work for the next month and a half so I won't have any time to fish.  It really did pole and run as well as advertised.   It did ride a bit ruff if the chop but what nearly flat bottomed skiff doesn't.  With 70 2 stroke it would top out 41-42 solo.  

I originally planned on getting something bigger like a 18 waterman or or 17.8 pro, but I came across this SS and I couldn't pass it up.  I'll fix it up and see if I like it.  I figure if I don't like it I won't have to much trouble getting rid of it.  I do have a strict budget unfortunately.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

so you're the one who bought it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My buddy and I were going to head over the next day to pick it up! congrats on the skiff. you got a hell of a deal!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

IMO the difference between the super skiff and renegade draft isn't much of a difference to worry about. Super skiff poles better than the renegade in a straight line but is harder to turn. Both skiffs ride dry but the super skiff has the advantage in chop. My next boat is going to be a dolphin super skiff or dolphin back country pro. 

Here is my renegade tiller.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

glad to see it was another microskiff member who got this, i had taken the day off of work to go pick this up but the guy selling it texted me, saying some one had offered him more money then he was asking. it was still a steal at the price you got it for. congrats on the skiff!!! and post many pictures as i had wanted to do the refurbish on it myself.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

CASACOLA We should do a swap then! My super skiff for your renegade, give us both what we want. You'll have a decked out Superskiff with all the gucci gear i've got on mine and i'm looking to go more bare essentials with what you got.

If you don't mind me asking what did you get the Superskiff for?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Im not a gucci type of guy.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Ha, I figure man. yeah I love the way you have your renegade set up. Nice and simple down to the basics. My next boat is gonna be a tiller and forward casting deck and that's it! No trolling motor, power pole, Jackplate. It's too much maintenance and extra things to fix. I really like the way you have your rigged, I'm gonna used that as a model to build my future rig.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks good I am about to refit a 2002 Renegade that was also stripped. Hull is in great shape though I might have the deck repainted just to make it pretty. Ordered a new continental trlr and am looking for power. Really just doing it as a project, already have other boats but Dolphins are just great little skiffs. How did you like the 70? if you could have any motor what would you put on that hull? Thanks!


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I think the 70 2 stroke is the best motor for that hull, hands down. 221lbs at 70 hp. That combo is a blast to drive.


----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)

I think the 90 is overkill for that hull....as far as your refurb suggestion I have never seen Islamarines work however I saw first hand the work YOUNG boats did on Bugslinger's mitzi when I visted YOUNG's shop....to say the least their work is superb. They sold me!!! I'm ordering a Young in the next few weeks.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont know what price you got it for but it sounds like we all have something to be jealous about. Congrats on the steal! Hope I can find a deal like that when I am ready! As for the rebuild... I am a simple, light kind of guy. I wouldn't get as high as a 90 either but I would go with a 2 stroke 50hp yammi tiller. Have fun with the build!


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

CasaCola....... sweet rig BTW.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks, I want to send it to young next winter for a refitting. I love that boat.


----------

